
Cosmic Call - lcuff
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_Call
======
lcuff
The wikipedia article is lame, but there are images and a discussion here:

[https://blog.plover.com/aliens/dd/intro.html](https://blog.plover.com/aliens/dd/intro.html)

